# Drug Addict Wife



## johnsunny

My wife is a full blown heroin addict now. She's been in and out of rehabs and detox. She thinks I don't know. I don't know why because is just obvious. I'm tired. We have a 7 year old son. I love her, but this is affecting me negatively at work and in life. I'm trying my best. We rent an apartment but she's not on the lease. Can I remove her from the house and force her into a situation where she hits rock bottom?


----------



## johnsunny

Turns out she just got arrested tonight for stealing.

She's in jail.


----------



## trey69

johnsunny said:


> My wife is a full blown heroin addict now. She's been in and out of rehabs and detox. She thinks I don't know. I don't know why because is just obvious. I'm tired. We have a 7 year old son. I love her, but this is affecting me negatively at work and in life. I'm trying my best. We rent an apartment but she's not on the lease. Can I remove her from the house and force her into a situation where she hits rock bottom?


Check the laws in your area. Ask a lawyer about you both living in the apt but only your name being on the lease. My guess is, if her name is not on it, then she has no right to it, but I'm not 100% sure. 

My first wife was a drug addict. Fortunately we didn't have any kids. I went through all the usual things people living with a drug addict go through. I had enough and I moved out and filed for divorce. You can't make a person get help or stop what they are doing. You can take care of you and your child though. My suggestion for you is to seek out local NA meetings and attend those.

Do you have any friends and family that can help you with your son too? You and your son both need support right now.


----------



## 67flh

run like the wind...she will just drag you down to her level...


----------

